# What Is That Called? Bike Parts Drawing



## tripple3 (Mar 8, 2016)

HELPFUL TO ME....


----------



## bairdco (Mar 8, 2016)

I like this one better...


----------



## rocketman (Mar 8, 2016)

Gay Japanese candy, Dick Scrambler, they still make these?


----------

